# Medakas im Teich überwintern lassen?



## Janekmaurer (11. Aug. 2020)

Moin,
Bin am überlegen Medakas in meinen Teich zu machen aber auch nur wenn die da überwintern können.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob es geht.
Mein Teich ist natürlich tief genug.
Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## Rockfan (12. März 2021)

Hallo Janek,

da ich mich auch schon für Medakas interessiert habe, war ich auf der Suche im Netz und ich habe Beiträge gefunden, nachdem dies möglich sein müsste. Allerdings werden die Zwerge z. Zt. noch(?) relativ teuer gehandelt. Und man bräuchte zur artgerechten Haltung sicherlich eine kleine Gruppe.
Falls Du Dir welche anschaffst, wäre es nett, wenn Du mal eine Rückmeldung geben könntest.

Gruß Walle


----------



## teichinteressent (12. März 2021)

Sieh dir hier bitte mal die Haltungsbedingungen an: https://www.aquarium-guide.de/medaka.htm

Überwintern scheidet definitiv aus!


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Überwintern scheidet definitiv aus!


Denke dazu findest du die ersten Infos bald im Netz. Das was da in den alten Links steht, ist nicht so das was so immer Stimmen muss.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2021)

Hi Teichinteressent,

im Aquariumforum wo Tottoabs und ich auch Mitglieder sind gibt es durchaus Berichte wo (zumindest im Ruhrpott) Medakas in Kleinteichen erfolgreich überwintern (es kommt halt auch drauf an aus welcher Temperaturgegend die Elterntiere stammen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2021)

Hat die letzten nicht so kalten Winter wohl geklappt.
Wie das diesen Winter unterm Eis war habe ich noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hat die letzten nicht so kalten Winter wohl geklappt.
> Wie das diesen Winter unterm Eis war habe ich noch nicht gelesen.



jemand hatte leztens zumindest geschrieben das noch welche lebend zu sehen waren nachdem der starke Frost und Eis wieder weg waren

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> jemand hatte leztens zumindest geschrieben das noch welche lebend zu sehen waren nachdem der starke Frost und Eis wieder weg waren
> 
> MfG Frank



von meinen ganzen kleinen Lieschen hab ich bisher noch nix im Teich gesehen (net mal letzte Woche bei den 4 sonnigen, warmen Frühlingstagen)

ich hoffe nur das die letzten Jahr zum Umzug gezwungenen __ Waller net ein Walle und Walli waren und vor der fristlosen Mietkündigung noch gefischelt haben


----------



## teichinteressent (13. März 2021)

> jemand hatte leztens zumindest geschrieben das noch welche lebend zu sehen waren nachdem der starke Frost und Eis wieder weg waren


Das hört sich für mich wie ein Experiment an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2021)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich wie ein Experiment an.



das ist es jeden Winter selbst bei allen als "voll winterfest" geltenden Teichfischen.

Im Winter 1993-1994 z.B. starben in meinem ersten Gartenteich alle Fische weil das Eis im 1m tiefen Teich >60cm dick wurde - selbst in den großen Flüssen Mitteleuropas starben damals tonnenweise Fische (z.B alleine 100.000e von Karpfen in der Donau und Theiß)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das die letzten Jahr zum Umzug gezwungenen __ Waller net ein Walle und Walli waren und vor der fristlosen Mietkündigung noch gefischelt haben


Die waren schon vier ? Ist doch die frühste Geschlechtsreife


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2021)

Hi Torsten,

nee, waren noch keine 4 Jahre, aber
Geschlechtsreife bei Fischen hängt ja net direkt vom Alter ab, das Wachstum/Fischgröße ist da  ausschlaggebend (60cm waren hier in Hessen einst das Schonmaß, heißt das bei der Größe __ Waller theoretisch min. 1x die Change hatten sich natürlich zu vermehren)

MfG Frank


----------



## Rockfan (16. März 2021)

Hallo Frank,

also das mit der Schongröße stimmt wahrscheinlich schon bei dem einheimischen __ Waller. Bei Katzenwelsen, die ich in der Vergangenheit hatte, trifft dies nicht zu, diese hatten bei einer Länge von 15 - 20 cm offenbar die Schongröße bereits überschritten. Sie schonten nämlich damals die übrigen Fische in keinster Weise. Selbst ein handgroßer Sonnenbarsch musste daran glauben. 

Gruß von Rentner an angehenden Frührentner
Walle der manchmal auch eine "freche Klappe" (aber schon länger ohne Barteln) riskiert


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2021)

https://www.aquariumforum.de/threads/235593-was-geht-mit-euren-moertelwannen-und-co/page25


----------



## Janekmaurer (10. Sep. 2021)

Rockfan schrieb:


> Hallo Janek,
> 
> da ich mich auch schon für Medakas interessiert habe, war ich auf der Suche im Netz und ich habe Beiträge gefunden, nachdem dies möglich sein müsste. Allerdings werden die Zwerge z. Zt. noch(?) relativ teuer gehandelt. Und man bräuchte zur artgerechten Haltung sicherlich eine kleine Gruppe.
> Falls Du Dir welche anschaffst, wäre es nett, wenn Du mal eine Rückmeldung geben könntest.
> ...


Moin,
Mittlerweile habe ich __ Medaka in einem 1000 Liter teich. Die sind relativ teuer aber ich habe mir eier bestellt und diese dann bei mir schlüpfen lassen. Wenn man Pech hat klappte aber nicht. Will die auch diesen Winter draußen lassen. Müssten die eigentlich überleben. Ich habe jetzt eine Gruppe von 20 Tieren.
Wenn jemand auch Medaka will oder Fragen hat kann er gerne in die Discord Gruppe kommen wo ich den Link hier hinzufüge. Da kann man fragen stellen oder auch Medaka kaufen.
Der Link:








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## TeichChaot (10. Sep. 2021)

Soweit ich das bei den Medakas überblicke halten Sie mal ein Temperaturtief aus. Aber dauerhaft <10° ist wohl nicht so doll.
Und sorry wenn ich da etwas sensibel bin - Aussagen wie "Das sollten / Das werden Sie wohl überleben". Da bin ich nicht mehr so positiv gestimmt.
Da frag ich mich immer wie weit das mit dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein / der Wertschätzung gegenüber Leben ist.

Sollte ich Dir Unrecht tun, Janek, dann sorry dafür.


----------



## Janekmaurer (10. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bei den Medakas überblicke halten Sie mal ein Temperaturtief aus. Aber dauerhaft <10° ist wohl nicht so doll.
> Und sorry wenn ich da etwas sensibel bin - Aussagen wie "Das sollten / Das werden Sie wohl überleben". Da bin ich nicht mehr so positiv gestimmt.
> Da frag ich mich immer wie weit das mit dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein / der Wertschätzung gegenüber Leben ist.
> 
> Sollte ich Dir Unrecht tun, Janek, dann sorry dafür.


Ne alles gut.
Ich war früher der Meinung "Die überleben das schon" bin ich jetzt aber nicht mehr. Aber bei __ Medaka ist es so dass die in der wilden Natur auch teilweise in zugefrorenen Teichen leben. Ich wollte die erstmal auch in 90 Litern halten aber ich finde die brauchen mindestens 1000 Liter.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2021)

Naja, aus meiner Mörtelwanne habe ich jetzt ca. 10 Jungfische geangelt.

Nicht sehr ergiebig. Aber verdoppelt hat sich die Anzahl.
Leider nicht sortenrein.
Aber für das erste mal nachziehen OK.
Vielleicht werden es ja noch ein paar, wenn ich die Wanne abfische.
Kommen auf jeden Fall über den Winter in mein Scheunenaquarium. 
Wenn es zu kalt wird mach ich da die Heizung an.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2021)

Heute noch mal so 20 Halbwüchsige bekommen. Und ein großes Männchen.
(Eher blauerFarbschlag), jetzt habe ich ein getirgertes Männchen und ein Blaues.
Ein weißes Weibchen mit Schillerschuppen, ein Braunes und ein eher Gelbes. 
Tiegerweibschen ist verstorben
Davon Junge. Mal schauen was das wird wenn die Farbe haben. 
Tippe Rückfall in den Naturtyp.
Wobei ich bei einem schon eher den Tigertyp erkennen meine. 
Die haben ja alleine schon Junge produziert.

Eigendlich wollte ich von den weißen Junge. Da ist aber leider das Mänchen verstorben.
Auch hat das gebalzt wie verrückt aber Junge in den Becken, sind erst hoch gekommen als das Tiigermänchen im Becken war.


----------

